# specks



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Had some free time in between cobia fishing this weekend and heard there were some big specks around the gulf state pier that wasn't biting anything. Got there thursday evening with a dozen live shrimp water was really clear downsized tackle was out by dark. Caught 6 trout and 2 pompano, give 2 trout away and went home with these 4 that weighed a shade under 13lbs. Had a good time hanging with a few friends.. I love fishing that pier for some reason.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Seriously nice specs


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super catch! Thanks for the report and the pics.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of specks ! Were the pompano big enough to keep ?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice bunch of specks ! Were the pompano big enough to keep ?


Yes they were! Grilled them last night


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful specs! Nice job, man!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nothing like fishing with good friends and catch fish is a bonus:thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Beautiful specs! Nice job, man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Thanks buddy!


----------

